# Fileration



## gregmare (Apr 10, 2018)

Hello,

I am running one of these for my cichlid tank. http://www.aquaone.com.au/2018-02-20-00 ... 21-54109bk

The set came with a Aquaone canister filter and I have upgraded all the media in the filter. I am still however seeing a lot of 'white specs' in the water. What else can i do to get rid of these?

Appreciated.

Greg


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

When did you set up your tank? What substrate do you have and how did you clean it?


----------



## gregmare (Apr 10, 2018)

Helllo,

Apologies. Didn't know you had replied.

The tank has been running for nearly 2 months now. I took the filter to our local aquarium specialist and he recommended upgrades to the standard media that came with the filter. We upgraded the bottom 2 layers of the filter. I have since added 3 more layers of the white sponge and purigen to the filter. I still have a lot of white specs. Is this normal?

Really appreciate the help.

Greg


----------



## gregmare (Apr 10, 2018)

Hello again,

Just read the post again. I didnt wash the upgraded substrate we put in.

Greg


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's not normal to have white specs.

You mention upgraded media but I am asking about the substrate. What substrate do you have and how did you wash it?

Did you always have the white specs, or are they new?

Be sure they are not tiny air bubbles.


----------



## gregmare (Apr 10, 2018)

Hello DJRansome,

I used the following substrate in the tank: https://www.petbarn.com.au/pisces-aquar ... -black-5kg

This was thoroughly rinsed in a big plastic container. The gravel was placed in a big container, filled with water and then I ran my fingers through the gravel while allowing the water to over flow out the container. I am a bit OCD and was happy with the the way this was done.

One of my Texas holey rocks had white flecks lying around it after first putting it in. I vacuumed these during water changes and those have not come back.

I have attached a pic. Still feel the filter should be picking this up.

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well normally your décor would not be shedding so maybe not realistic to expect a filter to pick it up. You could remove the culprit or possibly try a diatomaceous earth polishing filter.


----------



## gregmare (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks. Would you mind sending / showing an example?

Greg


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Greg, couple more questions for you.

What is your water source for your home; well water, cistern, city, etc.?

Are you using heated water for water changes or when you initially filled your tank? If so, what type of home water heater are you using? The reason for the last question is that a standard water heater usually has a sacrificial anode rod that deteriorates over time and this may be what you are seeing with the white specks in the tank.


----------



## gregmare (Apr 10, 2018)

Hello Deeda,

We live on the East coast of Australia. The water used was directly from our houses tap.

I didn't used heated water. Didn't actually know you could. The tap water was tested before using it in the tank and I got an excellent rating due it being suited for Cichlids. This was has me stumped, as i thought the canister filter would take of things. Would it be an idea to take the filter apart and rinse all the media again. I was hesitant as it will was away the good bacteria?

Regards,

Greg


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info Greg!

Well that eliminates the hot water tank possibility since you used cold water to fill the tank. Yes you can use a combination of hot and cold water for future tanks set ups and water changes, much easier than needing to bring the cold water up to temperature before using it.

I doubt your filter media needs to be rinsed again especially on such a new tank. However, you may be able to add some polishing media such as filter wool/floss or Poly-fil Traditional Batting (found at fabric store) to help catch small particles. These type products are placed in the filter according to the filter instructions as the last media prior to the water exiting the filter.

Can you post the brand and model of your filter, I couldn't tell from your 1st posts which one you have? Also, what media are you using in the filter AND do you have the Purigen in it's media bag?

It can be difficult for a filter to pick up these type of particles as they tend to disperse throughout the water column especially if 'something' is still causing the particles to appear. Texas Holey Rock, if not thoroughly rinsed well could still be shedding particles but I'm not sure.

Could you post your water test results for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH and if you have them, GH (hardness) and KH (alkalinity)? Also post the brand and type test kit you are using.

To answer your other question, a diatom filter is a specialty filter that uses diatomaceous earth to remove tiny particles and trap them as well as polish the water. They should still be available for aquarium use but can be a pricey item for the occasional use. Maybe ask your local aquarium specialist if they have one that you can borrow, just be sure it has been cleaned and recharged with fresh DE so as to avoid transferring any illness to your tank. Some people also make a DIY bottle filter filled with filter floss or similar material and use an air pump or powerhead to remove small particles from the tank.


----------



## gregmare (Apr 10, 2018)

Hello Deeda,

Thanks for the taking the time to help me with this issue. Apologies for only replying now.

The filter I am using is the following:

http://www.aquaone.com.au/2018-02-20-00 ... 3131-94104

The media in the filter is the standard filter media, combined with 'upgrades' suggested to me from the aquarium shop. (http://www.aquaone.com.au/2018-02-20-00 ... 2771-10435 and http://www.aquaone.com.au/2018-02-20-00 ... 241-104219)

I have also added 3 extra layers of the following: http://www.aquaone.com.au/2018-02-20-00 ... 2791-10391

The test kit I am using at home is the following: https://www.apifishcare.com/product.php ... vIx-4iFNhE I will have to do the tests and post here when I get a chance.

On a site not, my texas holey rock is now covered is bright green algae.

Regards,

Greg


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Greg, no problems on the late reply and thanks for posting the additional info.

I don't see any problems with any of your filtration or media choices. It is possible that some of the hard media may have been dusty or that small particles got dispersed in the tank. Has it cleared up yet?

Looking forward to seeing your test results.


----------



## gregmare (Apr 10, 2018)

Hello Deeda,

Update- Did a water change and tested the water afterwards:

PH 7.6
Amonia 0.25 ppm 
Nitrite 0 ppm
Nitrate 160ppm

The dust particles still exist and to be honest I am thinking about another canister filter. What are your thoughts on the this: http://fluvalaquatics.com/us/product/A2 ... vq2qmiFNhE

Unfortunately, I lost a couple fish, but have put it down to the fact that there was a massive temperature difference. IE: Tank was about 27 degrees C, but the tap was much lower. What do you do with temp differences?

Regards,

Greg


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

Nitrate was 160 "after" water change? That's very high, you'll need to lower that. How often do you do water changes?


----------



## gregmare (Apr 10, 2018)

The water change was done on Saturday last weekend and the test was done today. Would that be acceptable? Appreciate all the help as always. Learning as I go.

At the moment I am doing 25% water changes every 2 weeks.

Greg


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Greg, I answered your PM regarding water changes so if you have additional questions, just post them in this topic.

I agree that the nitrate level of 160PPM is very high especially after a water change so a couple things come to mind. Are you testing the sample following the test instructions exactly? Can you also test your tap water and post the results?

What size tank do you have and can you post the dimensions please? It's a question I forgot to ask.

Can you post a FTS (full tank shot) picture of your tank?

Do you have the type of tank with a plastic trim around the top, no trim or is it eurobraced (has glass sections around the interior perimeter)? The reason I ask is that you may be able to buy a power filter or HOB (hang on back) type filter rather than a 2nd canister filter as these type filters are easy to clean and usually the intake strainer is about mid way down the height of the tank and can therefore 'catch' more of the floating debris in the tank.

I'm still at a loss on why you still have dust like particles floating around the tank. I don't think it's related to your black substrate since it doesn't seem very fine.


----------



## gregmare (Apr 10, 2018)

Hello Deeda,

Sure thing. Will do all of the above as soon as I get home tonight.

Couple things so long:
-Test instructions were followed exactly for the tests, but will do another tonight just in case.
-This is the exact tank: http://www.aquaone.com.au/2018-02-20-00 ... 21-54109bk 
-FTS will provide tonight.
-The tank has the glass sections around the interior perimeter and it comes with glass partitions that rest on these.

My intake in the tank is very low. Would it not be an idea to take that up to the middle height of the tank?

Greg


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks Greg!! So your tank is 292 liters or approx. 75G tank for those not on the metric system.

The reason for asking for a pic of your tank is to see how it is decorated and maybe figure out why you are still seeing particles in the water. Any additional decorations besides the substrate and THR? Is the THR the real thing or do you think it might be man made or similar to THR?

Yep, the glass bracing won't allow you to use a power or HOB type filter since they won't hang on the tank properly. Darn!!

I would hate to tell you to cut the intake pipe so you can move the strainer higher in the tank, more mid level but it has been done by some people with good results. If you do decide to cut it, save the cut off section and you can always use a piece of flexible hose to connect it back together so it can be made longer again.

Are you running an air pump with a bubbler, air stone, air wand or similar items? Or is the filter output producing any bubbles in the tank? I think DJ asked early on and I don't remember what the answer was.


----------



## gregmare (Apr 10, 2018)

Hey Deeda,

Will get you the pic first thing when I get home.

During the water change, I high pressure cleaned the THR. To my knowledge it is the real thing, as I paid a lot for the 3 of them. I also replaced the material plants with plastic ones, as I thought maybe the material plant were causing the issues. (Even though they were expensive too.)

For the intake, i dont mind cutting the pipe to test, as the kit came with a join that I can use afterwards.

I am running one of these in the tank too: http://www.vetnpetdirect.com.au/serenit ... f32fb3a662

Greg


----------



## gregmare (Apr 10, 2018)

Hello Dee,

Attached is the pic of the tank.

Greg


----------



## gregmare (Apr 10, 2018)

I do a water change every 2 weeks. About 25%. Is that ok?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The usual starting place is 50% weekly. What are your nitrates? If they are between 10ppm and 20ppm you should be OK.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks Greg!!!

I don't see anything in your pic that could be causing the particles. I suggest turning OFF the air pump and sponge filter for a couple days just to see if what you are actually seeing is fine bubbles in the tank. Just be sure to disconnect the air hose from the pump and keep the hose end above the tank top to avoid sucking water out of the tank from the sponge filter. Just leave the sponge filter in the tank.

Were you able to test your tap water for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?


----------



## gregmare (Apr 10, 2018)

Will do both again tonight (tank and tap) and then post again.

Really appreciate the help guys. Learning all part of the process.

Greg


----------



## gregmare (Apr 10, 2018)

Hello,

Did another test and the nitrate reading has dropped, but not by much. Is it best to only feed once a day?

Greg


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Greg, still waiting for the tap water results for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. :-?


----------



## gregmare (Apr 10, 2018)

Apologies. Been away. Will do so in the morning.


----------



## gregmare (Apr 10, 2018)

Hello Deeda,

Finally. All 3 of them are 0 ppm for the tap water.

Greg


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks Greg, just wanted the tap water test results to get a base line on ammonia, nitrite and nitrate so it looks great to me.

What was your latest test results for the aquarium? Please post all three parameters.


----------



## gregmare (Apr 10, 2018)

Hello Deeda,

Have the measurements at home. Will send through later. I am beginning to think that my mistake was not taking into consideration the difference in temperature between tank and tap. How do you get the right temperature from tap?

Greg


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I use an instant read thermometer with a probe (Thermapen) since I can also use it for cooking purposes after cleaning the probe. :wink: I use both the hot and cold faucet tap and let water run until it's close to tank temperature, even a couple degrees lower without problems.

Other people use their hand to gauge the temperature or even a point and shoot type (infrared) thermometer from a home supply store.

If you only have access to cold water, you will need to fill a large container, vat or clean garbage can (dedicated to fish only) and use an aquarium heater to raise the water temperature to your desired temperature before use.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I just use one of the cheapy tank thermometers. I have it down to a science where each faucet should be set and how long to wait for the water to come up to temp.


----------



## gregmare (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks guys. I have a hot / cold tap right next to the tank, so will do the same. The fish seem to be doing extremely well now. They are very happy.


----------



## forkman (May 29, 2018)

I just read your post. Have you tried any polishing filter pads in your canister. I have not tried Pinky Filters yet, but many others swear by the product.


----------

